
Jurassic Park advisor runs crowdfunding to build a dinosaur from a chicken - chr1
https://twitter.com/dustydino/status/1114611812895313920
======
chr1
He also gave an interesting ted talk about this several years ago
[https://www.ted.com/talks/jack_horner_building_a_dinosaur_fr...](https://www.ted.com/talks/jack_horner_building_a_dinosaur_from_a_chicken?language=en).

It's exciting that now with tools like CRISPR it is finally possible to make
this into reality

